# Grayton Beach 3/13



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Got to fish for a few hours today and caught my first red from the surf! 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I've got a few more days down here so hopefully there will be more where that came from.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work; thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice fish.

Kevin


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

John, weren't you down there kayak fishing the same time as me about a year and a half ago?? Is that a dune lake outflow behind you?

Nice redfish!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Prince Caspian said:


> John, weren't you down there kayak fishing the same time as me about a year and a half ago?? Is that a dune lake outflow behind you?
> 
> Nice redfish!


Yeah that was me. We were fishing off the state park beach about a quarter mile away from the lake. Are you and froglegs going to be down here much this coming summer?


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe later this year. I've got my nose on the grindstone this summer finishing up nursing school. Graduation is July 30th!!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Prince Caspian said:


> Maybe later this year. I've got my nose on the grindstone this summer finishing up nursing school. Graduation is July 30th!!


The end is near! Hopefully we'll be there the same time to tear up some kings.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

GAjohn said:


> Yeah that was me. We were fishing off the state park beach about a quarter mile away from the lake. Are you and froglegs going to be down here much this coming summer?


John - nice fish! Caspian wasn't with us. My brother Adam (The_Rookie) and I were at Watercolor last July at the same time y'all were. We will be down around the same time this summer. 

Hope school is going well and War Eagle. 

Ryan


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

froglegs said:


> John - nice fish! Caspian wasn't with us. My brother Adam (The_Rookie) and I were at Watercolor last July at the same time y'all were. We will be down around the same time this summer.
> 
> Hope school is going well and War Eagle.
> 
> Ryan


My bad it's been awhile haha. But awesome I can't wait to come down and fish over summer. Glad to hear ya'll will be here again. Hopefully we'll get into those smoker kings this time around!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Went out again today and managed a 14" pomp.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Fleas, crabs, or shrimp?


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

hsiF deR said:


> Fleas, crabs, or shrimp?


Gulp sandfleas actually. All the ones we were digging up were far too small to stay on a hook.


----------



## owtdoorguy (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice catch man. Gonna be there middle of May. What do you think I should expect? Staying in Seagrove and want to find my own bait and hit the surf.

Looking forward to the trip.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

owtdoorguy said:


> Nice catch man. Gonna be there middle of May. What do you think I should expect? Staying in Seagrove and want to find my own bait and hit the surf.
> 
> Looking forward to the trip.


It should be a lot warmer than it was when I was there. Not too sure how long the reds stick around in the surf though. I'll be there sometime in may as well with my kayak chasing some kings.


----------



## owtdoorguy (Mar 25, 2013)

GAjohn said:


> It should be a lot warmer than it was when I was there. Not too sure how long the reds stick around in the surf though. I'll be there sometime in may as well with my kayak chasing some kings.


Nice.
Well if I see you out there cruising around, I'll say hello.
I'll be the guy on the beach with the cast net.


----------

